# Excite Health Partners



## bon28143 (Aug 20, 2014)

Got a call from excite, I looked them up on BBB couldn't find anything. Just wondering if anyone has ever heard of them. Info please!


----------



## kmcdougald (Aug 21, 2014)

They are a great company. The testing they give you is difficult, which I find ridiculous since you have to go in and learn the job anyway. But I got great service from them. Goo dluck


----------



## kmcdougald (Aug 21, 2014)

They are a great company. The testing they give you is difficult, which I find ridiculous since you have to go in and learn the job anyway. But I got great service from them. Good luck!


----------

